# Pokemon Zeta and Omicron



## toastia (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully that picture shows up right. It is kind of small, sorry.

Pokemon Zeta and Omicron are fanmade versions of Pokemon games. They feature *two whole regions, all pokemon from Gen 5 and up, EVEN INCLUDING MEGA EVOLUTIONS!* The game follows a young hero of Nyasa Town as he/she fights against a terrorist organization to avenge his/her home and save the world.
The game takes place in the Vesryn region, which is made primarily of three landmasses: the mainland, the Chrome Circle as well as the Vesryn Spear. The Vesryn Spear is only accessible after beating the Elite 4 and contains the second section of the plot, and then the second region is accessible afterwards. There is a wide variety of locations such as underwater cities, cities in the clouds and even in space.

Journey across the world to help defeat Team Asgard led by Odin (Zeta) or Team Olympus led by Zeus (Omicron) before they abuse the power of certain Pokemon to become gods themselves!






Intrested? Download it here!

Have any of you ever played it? It's a lot more realistic IMO, but it is kind of glitchy. It it in beta after all!
I will look forward to it's full release.

I'm Omicron, because Victini is awesome. I wish this was an actual game that we could transfer pokemon to XY. That would be awesome.

I just started playing it, and I'm #TeamHorsea. What' your starter?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you need to download the 3d sprites to play it? I just started downloading it, and I'm a little confused.


----------



## toastia (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think so. I played it fine.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok thanks. I can't wait to start. I'm thinking of doing a randomizer + nuzlocke


----------



## Alyx (Jul 19, 2014)

don't watch the video it's annoying he imitates Professor Oak and won't stop talking I think I'll just take a look at it for myself instead of watching 22 minutes of an annoying guy talk


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 19, 2014)

I have Omicron downloaded, I just beat the second gym- I did cheat a little and catch an OP Venonat in the Safari zone  I haven't played in a while though, I prefer playing Pokemon games on a handheld so I'm not enjoying it as much as I could do...


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 19, 2014)

Well I decided to go with just a randomizer, and my starter choices were Mime Jr, Sandslash, and Registeel. Guess which one I picked lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 19, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Well I decided to go with just a randomizer, and my starter choices were Mime Jr, Sandslash, and Registeel. Guess which one I picked lol.



Mime Jr? Good choice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish I could play this but I don't have a computer! :'c


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 19, 2014)

This looks interesting... but I'll probably pass. Wish Game Freak would do something similar though.


----------



## puppy (Jul 19, 2014)

im currently doing a randomizer nuzlocke i beat the first gym and only have 2 pokemon ha......


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 19, 2014)

This sounds so cool!
I'm downloading it now.

The teams are especially cool-sounding. Or Zeta's is, at least. Team Asgard? Awesome!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2014)

I chose Magby 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?102104-Pokemon-General/page266&p=3425691#post3425691

- - - Post Merge - - -

The best thing I like is the Secret Base and HM items

http://pokemonzetaomicron.wikia.com/wiki/HM_Items

http://pokemonzetaomicron.wikia.com/wiki/Secret_Base

THE POKEGEAR

http://pokemonzetaomicron.wikia.com/wiki/Pokegear
You can trade with yourself. Basically means you don't have to trade with other people for Graveler, etc.


http://pokemonzetaomicron.wikia.com/wiki/Versions


http://pokemonzetaomicron.wikia.com/wiki/Custom_ZO_Mega_Evolutions

- - - Post Merge - - -

ZETA HAS KYOGRE I KNEW I CHOSE RIGHT.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 19, 2014)

Spoilers much :/ ^


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Spoilers much :/ ^



You literally set Mega Milotic as your avatar, that's spoilers.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 20, 2014)

I LOVE pokemon zeta, I'm at the 4th gym - how do you get the randomiser thing though, is it another download??


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 20, 2014)

Hallie said:


> I LOVE pokemon zeta, I'm at the 4th gym - how do you get the randomiser thing though, is it another download??



No the game asks you if you want to do a challenge run in the beginning. If you hit yes, it'll give you like eight different choices like nuzlocke, randomizer, etc. You don't have to choose just one, too; you can combine the challenges.

As for my progress, I managed to beat the fifth gym last night (3:30 am) and then I went to bed. Before that, I beat the first ranger mission, and discovered that I am pretty underleveled. My team is only three pok?mon, too! Reggie the Registeel (my starter), Ruffian the Crawdaunt, and Pseudo the Gabite. My failed attempts at getting a new team member include a Bagon before Gible, Raikou, Staravia, and Mesprit. I'm about to find a fourth member and finish the ranger missions!


----------



## Brackets (Jul 20, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> No the game asks you if you want to do a challenge run in the beginning. If you hit yes, it'll give you like eight different choices like nuzlocke, randomizer, etc. You don't have to choose just one, too; you can combine the challenges.
> 
> As for my progress, I managed to beat the fifth gym last night (3:30 am) and then I went to bed. Before that, I beat the first ranger mission, and discovered that I am pretty underleveled. My team is only three pok?mon, too! Reggie the Registeel (my starter), Ruffian the Crawdaunt, and Pseudo the Gabite. My failed attempts at getting a new team member include a Bagon before Gible, Raikou, Staravia, and Mesprit. I'm about to find a fourth member and finish the ranger missions!



Ahhh ok thank you, I completely forgot it asked me that at the beginning!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 20, 2014)

I've added a Sceptile and Infernape to my team. I'm getting pretty lucky with the randomizer! I just caught a Jirachi on Route 313 (i think.) It's the first legendary I've caught all game, which is ironic since it's the mascot of zeta. I'm considering switching registeel with jirachi...


----------



## Cress (Jul 20, 2014)

How do you play the game? -_- Whenever I try to open it, it asks "How do you want to open this type of file? (.rgssad)" I've extracted the files, so what do I do?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 20, 2014)

I've played Zeta before but I didn't get far. I'll have to give this another chance.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm curious, I read that some people have gotten viruses from downloading Zeta version (that's mainly why I've avoided downloading so far). Anyone else run into any issues like that?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2014)

I've noticed that in this game, literally once a battle, I constantly lose a Pokemon because EVERYTHING somehow is a critical hit against me.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I've noticed that in this game, literally once a battle, I constantly lose a Pokemon because EVERYTHING somehow is a critical hit against me.


I hate when that happens. Criticals are bad enough when they aren't super effective. SUPER EFFECTIVE? Impossible.


----------



## f11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Doing a randomized and all readyt run into a dialga


----------



## puppy (Jul 21, 2014)

ive only lost 1 pokemon so far with 2 badges and it was my hoothoot earlier today. i didnt have it for very long.

im so glad that the randomizer decided to send a forretress my way though, that thing takes hits so well


----------



## Capella (Jul 21, 2014)

puppy said:


> ive only lost 1 pokemon so far with 2 badges and it was my hoothoot earlier today. i didnt have it for very long.
> 
> im so glad that the randomizer decided to send a forretress my way though, that thing takes hits so well



did milotic die yet? wuw


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

How do you trade with yourself?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2014)

Prin said:


> How do you trade with yourself?



Secret Base upgrade.


What are you guys' teams? I did a normal game.

Graveler - 32
Haunter - 28
Petilil - 29
Magmar - 32
Helioptile - 33
Poliwag the temporary surf slave until I get the items which will be replaced with a bird - 14


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 21, 2014)

Registeel-considering replacing
Crawdaunt
Gabite
Infernape
Sceptile

I'm doing a randomizer. I've decided that I'm only going to keep one legendary on my team. I have registeel and jirachi, who is like 20 levels below, so he's out of the question. If I somehow get another legendary, I'll probably use that instead of registeel; I want offensive pokemon, not walls. I left off after beating the thing that happens after the sixth gym, and I'm at around level 40 with everyone.


----------



## f11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> I'm curious, I read that some people have gotten viruses from downloading Zeta version (that's mainly why I've avoided downloading so far). Anyone else run into any issues like that?


No never. I have it downloaded in three of my computers.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm restarting. Should I do randomizer?


----------



## f11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Prin said:


> I'm restarting. Should I do randomizer?


yes its really fun


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

What does it do?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, it told me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got Steelix, Glaceon, and Wigglytuff.

Guess which one I chose lol.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 21, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> No never. I have it downloaded in three of my computers.



Ah. Thanks for letting me know. Guess they must have fixed them.


----------



## puppy (Jul 21, 2014)

Capella said:


> did milotic die yet? wuw


nope!
but it came close twice haha


----------



## Jawile (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got the game, and so far it's... okay, I guess. Hope it gets better quickly.


----------



## f11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone have like a list of how pokemon evolve?


----------



## toastia (Jul 22, 2014)

That awful moment when you run into a level 5 rotom and have only normal type moves....


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if the nuzlocke actually prevents you from catching more than one pokemon per route? Or is that up to the player's honesty?


----------



## Cress (Jul 22, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> How do you play the game? -_- Whenever I try to open it, it asks "How do you want to open this type of file? (.rgssad)" I've extracted the files, so what do I do?



So I'm the only one having this problem?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 22, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I'm the only one having this problem?



If it helps, I don't open the .rgssad file. To play I left click on the one labelled Game, and then right click on it, and then click open. The game is the 68KB one, not the .rgssad file.


----------



## Dr J (Jul 23, 2014)

So.. I just started playing the game, decided to use the Randomizer, and my starter choices are Kyogre, Shelgon, or Groudon.

...do I really have to pick just one? WHY ARE YOU BEING SO MEAN, PROFESSOR OAK!?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2014)

Dr J said:


> So.. I just started playing the game, decided to use the Randomizer, and my starter choices are Kyogre, Shelgon, or Groudon.
> 
> ...do I really have to pick just one? WHY ARE YOU BEING SO MEAN, PROFESSOR OAK!?



WHICH ONE ARE YOU DOING.

If you're Omnicron, choose Kyogre. If you're Zeta, do Groudon.


----------



## Dr J (Jul 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> WHICH ONE ARE YOU DOING.
> 
> If you're Omnicron, choose Kyogre. If you're Zeta, do Groudon.



I'm playing through Zeta.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2014)

Dr J said:


> I'm playing through Zeta.



PICK GROUDON.

Kyogre shows up as a legendary later in Zeta anyways


----------



## Dr J (Jul 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> PICK GROUDON.
> 
> Kyogre shows up as a legendary later in Zeta anyways



Got it. Groudon is mine. Couldn't think of a name for him though, so he's just Groudon.

Also.. HOLY **** the size difference between him and me!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2014)

HAAHA

true.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> PICK GROUDON.
> 
> Kyogre shows up as a legendary later in Zeta anyways



Yes but when you start the battle with it, it would be a random pok?mon anyways...


----------



## Dr J (Jul 24, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Yes but when you start the battle with it, it would be a random pok?mon anyways...



Actually.. I think some events are scripted, so its possible certain pokemon encounters aren't randomized either. I mean, your mother always has a lucario at the start of the game, even with the randomizer on.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 24, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Actually.. I think some events are scripted, so its possible certain pokemon encounters aren't randomized either. I mean, your mother always has a lucario at the start of the game, even with the randomizer on.



That may be true, but my reasoning is that the mascot of Zeta, Jirachi, was a Makuhita for me. If the mascot is affected by the randomizer, I think it's safe to say that legendaries who are thrown in just to be thrown in somewhere are as well.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2014)

Randomizers are dumb then


----------



## Silversea (Jul 24, 2014)

Lol that is funny. Imagine if other games were like that:

*makes way through Pokemon Ruby
*reaches Groudon
*clicks Groudon
*A wild jynx appeared!


----------



## puppy (Jul 24, 2014)

i stopped my randomizer nuzlocke b/c booty the forretress died (rip) im heartbroken







gone but not forgotten


----------



## Capella (Jul 24, 2014)

puppy said:


> i stopped my randomizer nuzlocke b/c booty the forretress died (rip) im heartbroken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rip booty 
2014-2014


----------



## Cress (Jul 28, 2014)

It finally started working for me, so I did a randomizer. I chose Nidoking as my starter because it was just the best one there (I don't really like him but whatever.) First battle with a Snubull, go Nidoking!
Then he sends out a Cresselia. -_-
Goodbye Nidking.


----------

